# Doctor Who: Series 4 discussion thread (remade)



## Frosty~

Might as well continue where we left off.
Turn left...

SPOILERS (we need that hack back)
Oh my. Oh my god.
WHY IS A WEEK SEVEN DAYS LONG!?
I think we can agree that the ending was the highlight of the episode. And that trailer! Omg. EVERYONE IS BACK
INCLUDING TORCHWOOD. AND SARAH JANE. AND ROSE. AND THE DALEKS. AND JUDOON. AND OMG THIS IS GOING TO BE SO EPIC!
It was interesting seeing the result of the world, but, seeing Bad wolf appear like that...
Note: I wrote this minutes after seeing the episode ^


----------



## Zhorken

I've been torrenting/watching Doctor Who, and have almost caught up: I just finished 4x04.  _Man_ this show is fucking awesome.  Also David Tennant is hot.

will post more when I've caught up and don't need to avoid spoilers~


----------



## Lorem Ipsum

God, Turn Left was one of the best RTD episodes I have ever seen. I liked how it was all like 'What If?', which sort of makes my head spin. I think that the bit about 'Britain for the British' was particularly powerful, in that it _was_ going to be a holocaust D:

For those people who were wondering with me about the Master until yesterday, then the Doctor never met Yana, who never unlocked the watch, who never regenerated into John Simm's Master, who never tried to destroy Earth.

Everything makes sense, and next week's penultimate episode looks like a cracker. I honestly can't wait to see what happens. Everybody is back, even from SJA, which is pretty good, seeing as how that is one of the only decent spin-offs of Doctor Who.


----------



## Frosty~

Lorem Ipsum said:


> Everybody is back, even from SJA, which is pretty good, seeing as how that is one of the only decent spin-offs of Doctor Who.


Erm, there's only two spin-offs. That and Torchwood. And they're both awesome


----------



## Lorem Ipsum

There were a few failed spin-offs of the classic series, I think. But I agree, Torchwood and SJA are pretty good. And Torchwood character involvement next episode will be good :D


----------



## Espeon

It's still so sad how Toshiko AND Owen died... Toshiko was my favourite character of Torchwood too.
I've noticed how the ending plots get "bigger" every time.

"The world is in danger!"
"The universe is in danger!"
"Every universe is in danger!"

I wonder how they're going to get bigger whenever the next series of Dr. Who comes out. Then again, we do have a new main writer. Much better than RTD!

Was is just me, or was Rose's voice really... Strange, for the first half of the episode?
Kind of like she had something big in her mouth? Like a plum or something?


----------



## Lorem Ipsum

I noticed that. When she first spoke, her head was over to one side, and her teeth were stuck out. I read in the newspaper though that she had forgotten how to do her Rose accent.


----------



## Espeon

Her "Rose" accent. xD

I like that.


----------



## Frosty~

Espeon said:


> It's still so sad how Toshiko AND Owen died... Toshiko was my favourite character of Torchwood too.
> *Yeah, I was expecting Owen to die, but why did Tosh have to die too ;_; *
> 
> I've noticed how the ending plots get "bigger" every time.
> 
> "The world is in danger!"
> "The universe is in danger!"
> "Every universe is in danger!"
> *And every since Tennant came in, the finale's always been in present time*
> 
> I wonder how they're going to get bigger whenever the next series of Dr. Who comes out. Then again, we do have a new main writer. Much better than RTD!
> *Exactly what I've been thinking. Existence maybe?*
> Was is just me, or was Rose's voice really... Strange, for the first half of the episode?
> Kind of like she had something big in her mouth? Like a plum or something?
> *Yeah, I noticed something was off too. It's kind of odd seeing her on top of everything, seeing as she was usually clueless*


----------



## Get Innocuous!

Three more days. Three. More. Days. Until. Epicness.

Good god, _Turn Left_ was the best RTD episode I've seen. I'd go so far to say it was up there with some of the best Moffat stories, though no episode yet broadcast can stand up to _Blink_. Maybe it was just me loving all the continuity references and whatnot.

Is it wrong that I gave a fanboy squal when I saw Gwen Cooper in the preview? XD


----------



## Lady Grimdour

Ekibyōgami;1447 said:
			
		

> Three more days. Three. More. Days. Until. Epicness.
> 
> Good god, _Turn Left_ was the best RTD episode I've seen. I'd go so far to say it was up there with some of the best Moffat stories, though no episode yet broadcast can stand up to _Blink_. Maybe it was just me loving all the continuity references and whatnot.
> 
> Is it wrong that I gave a fanboy squal when I saw Gwen Cooper in the preview? XD


You're not alone.

Also, HARKNESS IS BACK! Although I wish they would've killed off Ianto instead of Owen.

Anyway, COME ON SATURDAY!


----------



## Get Innocuous!

Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> You're not alone.


Thank god! XD



> Although I wish they would've killed off Ianto instead of Owen.


But, but, then we wouldn't have Gwen making dirty jokes about Ianto and Jack. X3


----------



## Murkrow

The next episode looks so good!
Also is it true that when you see Rose on screens she's actually calling "Donna"?

Off Topic Slightly:
Why are there trailers for it on BBC News 24? I didn't think they showed anything in between the news just a countdown to the next programme.


----------



## Get Innocuous!

Murkrow said:


> The next episode looks so good!
> Also is it true that when you see Rose on screens she's actually calling "Donna"?


I think when she's seen on the screens she's shouting "Doctor!".



> Off Topic Slightly:
> Why are there trailers for it on BBC News 24? I didn't think they showed anything in between the news just a countdown to the next programme.


Because they've sold out. XP

The more coverage the better, in my opinion.


----------



## Murkrow

I know you're supposed to think that she's shouting Doctor (why wouldn't she?), but since watching the latest episode I've thought that maybe it is Donna.


----------



## Lady Grimdour

Murkrow said:


> I know you're supposed to think that she's shouting Doctor (why wouldn't she?), but since watching the latest episode I've thought that maybe it is Donna.


I think she's calling for the Doctor; she probably didn't know about Donna getting the bug.


----------



## Get Innocuous!

Murkrow said:


> I know you're supposed to think that she's shouting Doctor (why wouldn't she?), but since watching the latest episode I've thought that maybe it is Donna.


I've been replaying the clip from _Midnight_ over and over and I'm fairly sure she's saying "Doctor". :/


----------



## Lupine Volt

Oh god, the next episode looks epic...And, from what I hear, every episode will tie in with the Finale. 

Turn left was pretty good. To think, one turn of the steering wheel keeps the entire world from going the wrong way. 

Midnight was delightfully creepy. Though sort of sad about the hostess. 

NOw, I'd like to say that I hate the fear forcast. If they get to watch it before anyone else, they should atleast have the nerve to post something for us to speculate upon. 

Oh, and I think Rose has been shouting "Doctor".


----------



## Nimravus

What I really liked about this episode was how toned-down it was compared to RTD's usual antics (same with last week, but the characters in that were so obnoxious, it managed to be simultaneously incredible and god-awful). It might even be my favourite episode by him. It wasn't particularly original, the "what if XYZ person wasn't there?" theme is an old one (_It's a Wonderful Life_), but I really liked the way it played out. The acting in this episode was incredible, with the exception of Rose. I have no idea what happened to Billie Piper, but not only did she have this weird marble-mouth thing going on (which everybody and their aunties noticed), her delivery was painfully wooden. The ending was kind of silly and over-done. I loved Tennant's reaction to "Bad Wolf," but having every piece of writing turn into it made me roll my eyes. It also made very little sense, but I've fanwanked my way out of that.

Next week looks like a return to form with way more BOOM SHINY kind of stuff than the past couple of episodes. In fact, it looks like RTD is trying to shove in as much stuff as he possibly can, which could either work well (unlikely, given his track record with BOOM SHINY stuff), or fall flat on its face. Here's hoping.


----------



## Murkrow

Just thinking of the episode 'midnight'

Shouldn't they have had some sort of special spacesuit on board that lets them go outside for a while?

It's like going on a boat without life jackets.
I think that is was so obvious that the monster was still in sky, that was bad. (did I post this in the old thread?)

EDIT: Why does the word 'spoiler' appear in front of spoiler tags? It didn't used to.


----------



## Minish

I was a bit of an idiot the other day when my friend said, 'And Ianto and Gwen are going to be in it too! ^^' and I went '*scoff* I HATE it when people say 'and ianto and gwen', didn't you know yet? All of Torchwood are going to be in it!'

...and then I remembered and sort of cried for a bit sheepishly. ;_;

But YEAH I liked Turn Left. It was an okay episode, it wasn't hugely epic as my friends are saying, I preferred the last one, which was the most awesome low-budget thing I've ever seen. Only Doctor Who can make the majority of an episode be in /one set/ and still have it psychologically traumatising.


----------



## vaporeon99

I have just been introuduced to the series thanks to my good friend animorph. He is getting me caught up with everything, and i would have to say my favorite episode so far would have to be"Forest of the Dead". I am slowly working through the first season and we just finished episode 5.


----------



## Saith

Turn Left was pretty awesome, and RTD managed to shove a slice of hereditary Welsh RAcism there, too. As in: America turns into fat (Well, 60mil, but still...) London is pretty muched nuked, and England starts a second holocaust ("English for the English")...

Me and my cousin were like: "Woah! Bit risky, innit?"

Also that Donna being hopeful that she'll survive reminds me of Bleach, somehow... Must be an Orihime scene :S


Also, I didn't watch the first two series, so I'ma go alluc.org it, heh.


----------



## Ruby

I didn't enjoy the previous two finales; I hope today's finale is better.


----------



## Murkrow

Seven days?!!?!? Nooooooooooo!

Who's the next doctor going to be? This means Tennant was bluffing when he said it wasn't going to be his last series when he was being interviewed on Johnathan Ross. Although he might not fully regenerate or something. I bet his hand will do something to help him. Or not, either way is fine.

Another thing I'm wondering is why the rift is still in Cardiff; wouldn't i be where the Earth used to be? But then that means the rift would move every year when the Earth moves away from there.

I haven't been watching Sarah Jane Adventures, but whatever happened to her model of K9?

And that massive TO BE CONTINUED is just rubbing it in that he have to wait a WHOLE WEEK!


----------



## Saith

"My vision is not impaired!"


"Wanna swap?"


"Outer Space Face Book!"

    And


Oh my god, I've touched that weird spire that Torchwood used as a telephone pole!!! XD


I have if it's what I think, anyway :S


----------



## Murkrow

Saith said:


> Oh my god, I've touched that weird spire that Torchwood used as a telephone pole!!! XD


If you zoom in there on Google Earth and make it show security and speed cameras, the one on top of the fountain is called 'Torchwood'!


EDIT: Oh my god I just remembered that I had a dream about that last night!


----------



## Frosty~

NO! NO NO NO NO NOO!
There's no way they'd do this. Not right as Rose comes back. And the series is taking a break next year so Tennant can work on Shakespeare. There'd be no need for a break otherwise.
And why was there no trailer huh? Because it's still Tennant!
Loved the rest of the episode though.
Sarah Jane won't die. Russel would have thousands of fans after his blood if she does


----------



## Saith

So it is the fountain XD


And I'm guessing that's quite recent...


----------



## Murkrow

The fountain? Not really it's been there for a few years now.


----------



## Saith

No, I mean the inscription thing. I know the fountains been there for ages.


----------



## Murkrow

Inscription thing?
You mean the building behind the fountain?


----------



## CNiall

Ice the Frosty Cat said:


> And why was there no trailer huh? Because it's still Tennant!


Why was there no trailer between Rise of the Cybermen and Age of Steel? Because it had Cybermen! The Doctor not regenerating into a different form or whatever is by no means the only reason for the lack of a trailer--Rise of the Cybermen was too long to fit a trailer in, if I recall correctly.


----------



## Frosty~

CNiall said:


> Why was there no trailer between Rise of the Cybermen and Age of Steel? Because it had Cybermen! The Doctor not regenerating into a different form or whatever is by no means the only reason for the lack of a trailer--Rise of the Cybermen was too long to fit a trailer in, if I recall correctly.


If that were the case, then they'd upload it on the BBC website instead.
But it's a fact 



Spoiler



that Tennant is staying on. He's in the Christmas special
Proofstuffs.


----------



## CNiall

Ice the Frosty Cat said:


> If that were the case, then they'd upload it on the BBC website instead.
> But it's a fact
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> that Tennant is staying on. He's in the Christmas special
> Proofstuffs.


My point was that flinging conclusions around without any statement as to how you reached that conclusion is... odd, to say the least.


----------



## Timmy

Well.

That was bloody epic. I haven't shouted at the TV like that in a long time. :D


----------



## CNiall

Am I a bad person for giggling when the Dalek came around the corner and shot the Doctor :)?


----------



## Timmy

CNiall said:


> Am I a bad person for giggling when the Dalek came around the corner and shot the Doctor :)?


Nah. :P

I half lol'd, half screamed at the TV.
Which sounded pretty weird.


----------



## Murkrow

CNiall said:


> Am I a bad person for giggling when the Dalek came around the corner and shot the Doctor :)?


Not really, I laughed for ages when Tom Baker fell off that mast!


But only because I thought the effects were bad.


----------



## Zeph

I knew it was going to come anyway. Because I'm special.

I don't really watch it much, maybe once a month, but am I right in assuming that by the way he died and started transforming/whatever, there's going to be a new actor? I liked David Tennant...


----------



## Minish

NOOOO BBC YOU HEATHEN CHILDREN! >| I was all 'YES trailer is the Doctor going to be alright!' and then there was a TO BE CONTINUED

argh. Well, anyway! I really liked this episode, thought it was gonna be a whole lot worse. I liked how Torchwood/Sarah Jane etc. never actually meet, I thought it would be worse if they did. And lol John Barrowman acting. XD 'It's impossible! >o' Ah, I love that crazy guy.

There were loads of moments where I was in fits of giggles, but I can't remember which parts they were. xD Liked this better than last week's episode, but I like them together and probably next week's as a three-parter - it makes last week the calm before the storm we all knew it was going to be~ Which is awesome. Also when they all finally SHOWED us the sky I was gaping in awe at those beautiful planets... <3

And psssh the Doctor's going to stay as David Tennant. I bet he'll suddenly stop regenerating randomly and then they'll all stare at each other mid-screaming fit. Russell T Davies likes to do that. xD


----------



## CNiall

"She didn't let me have a webcam; she thinks they're naughty."

:D

Was it just me that thought the special effects in the scene with the TARDIS flying down the 'tunnel' made by the signal or whatever looked like something from the eighties?


----------



## Murkrow

CNiall said:


> Was it just me that thought the special effects in the scene with the TARDIS flying down the 'tunnel' made by the signal or whatever looked like something from the eighties?


That's EXACTLY what I was thinking!


----------



## Lupine Volt

Oh my god! EPIC! EPIC! All the different characters uniting under one cause. Harriet really went out with a bang...oh god, It's wonderful...

But now we have to wait until next week. Oh well. We all know that Ten will make it. PHotographs and such. Besides, it only nicked him. Also, love the references to past episodes, with Pyrovilla and Adipose 3, and Poosh. Alien bees. Gwen and Iantos hopefully not last stand. Mr. Smith. 

But what I can't wait for is Martha and Rose to meet. I have my reasons for this.


----------



## Minish

Oh yeah - Ianto and Paul O'Grady. XDD

'Ianto, really not the time'
'Haha... it's really funny though'


----------



## Lady Grimdour

I was gonna kill the TV when those three dreaded words appeared.

Also, YAAY GWEN!


----------



## Kinova

Zephyrous Castform said:


> I knew it was going to come anyway. Because I'm special.


Somebody else been reading the TV guide? x3

But wooooow. That was _awesome_. I can't wait until next week - and apparently, the final episode is going to be 65 minutes long, which is cool.

Concerning Dalek Caan's comment (oh man, I was cracking up at all of his sing-song giggly parts xD) that "There will be everlasting death for the most faithful companion" (or something close to that)... who d'you lot reckon that is? I mean, the obvious choice is Rose, but I'd say Sarah Jane and Jack are possible candidates too... they both spent ages finding/waiting for the Doctor, so... also, as Jack will continue to die forever (or a very long time, anyway), and survive, so maybe that could count as “everlasting death”? Though things aren’t looking too fantastic for Sarah Jane at the moment – I’m hoping she’ll ram the Daleks with her car or something, I dunno. Maybe her kid’ll save her. Or Jack…?

Also I love how a bunch of threads over the series’ have come together – the Medusa Cascade, the Shadow Proclamation, the vanishing planets… and Rose, I suppose.
Davros wasn’t the most evil looking guy at the beginning, but he got much more menacing when he showed his chest/skeleton thing. Was cool. x3

I bet Torchwood would’ve transmitted the signal a lot faster is Tosh had still been there. ;-; On the subject of Torchwood, I am slightly bemused about why Ianto and Gwen were preparing to face the Daleks out in the open with pretty much useless guns. If Jack didn’t have time to come up with better weapons, they could at least be shooting from behind something. D: I’m thinking maybe something will happen to stop all the Daleks in their tracks for a while, like how at the end of the first Slitheen episode way back in series one, everyone was under threat and the Doctor disabled the lot of them with the electrocute-y thing. Same with the end of the first Cybermen episode in series two. o.o … Long post is unexpectedly long.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum

CNiall said:


> "She didn't let me have a webcam; she thinks they're naughty."
> 
> :D


I agree.

That episode was made of so much win, it's untrue. I think that the Daleks were used very sparingly, which was good, and the Davros speech was awesome. I know that Tennant is still staying on, but last night, I was saying to my Mum 'If he regenerates into a new body, then this is the best kept secret ever'. Still time, I suppose... The Journey's End preview clip looks good, too. Dalek Caan ftw

"People, planets and stars will turn to dust. The dust will become atoms. And those atoms... will become nothing. We will achieve victory in destroying reality itself!" - Davros


----------



## CNiall

Cirrus' post just reminded me of something: Why did Sarah Jane (I think it was her, anyway) suddenly stop her car behind the Daleks instead of ramming them? If she rammed them hard enough, wouldn't they just topple over and at least give her something vaguely resembling a chance to dodge extermination?


----------



## Lady Grimdour

CNiall said:


> Cirrus' post just reminded me of something: Why did Sarah Jane (I think it was her, anyway) suddenly stop her car behind the Daleks instead of ramming them? If she rammed them hard enough, wouldn't they just topple over and at least give her something vaguely resembling a chance to dodge extermination?


If she attempts to, she may end up like the family that went inside the house.

Also, Davros may not be the scariest in the whole series (The Beast was), the fact that he looked the same as he did in the '70s gave me a chill.


----------



## Lupine Volt

All I'm going to say is this. BBC loves to torture us by giving us an exclusive clip that _we've already seen!_

...I think I'm going to go crazy.


----------



## Frosty~

One day *twitch*
Argh, I'm so torn up! I desperately want to see this, but I also don't want the series to end because there's going to be so little Doctor Who next year >_<


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Kinova said:


> Concerning Dalek Caan's comment (oh man, I was cracking up at all of his sing-song giggly parts xD) that "There will be everlasting death for the most faithful companion" (or something close to that)... who d'you lot reckon that is? I mean, the obvious choice is Rose, but I'd say Sarah Jane and Jack are possible candidates too... they both spent ages finding/waiting for the Doctor, so... also, as Jack will continue to die forever (or a very long time, anyway), and survive, so maybe that could count as “everlasting death”?


 Well, I have reason to belive that the everlasting death is for Donna. After all, she waited for a long time to meet the doctor again, AND, at the shadow proclomation, That woman apologised for "What is yet to come" for her."

Also, My friend belives that David Tennant will regenerate into himsef again. Chances are 1/1(Infinately stretching zero's), but he said that there's nobody new on the cast list, or something. Or did he mean the script reaing in confidentiall. Whatever it is, oonly one more day to go untill the final episode of the series. and then there will be nothing on the telley. NOOOOOO!


----------



## Murkrow

Something's up with Donna and water.

In 'turn left' "THIS is to tackle dehydration'
And in the latest episode that old woman offers her water.


In how many episodes does she say 'I'm a temp'?


----------



## Lady Grimdour

Murkrow said:


> Something's up with Donna and water.
> 
> In 'turn left' "THIS is to tackle dehydration'
> And in the latest episode that old woman offers her water.
> 
> 
> In how many episodes does she say 'I'm a temp'?


There's once with the Sontaran invasion, and apart from recently, that's it.


----------



## Frosty~

FUCK FUCK FUCK 
FUCK YOU RUSSEL!
CAN WE NOT GO ONE FUCKING SEASON WITHOUT ANYONE LEAVING!?
WHAT THE FUCK? WHY IS ROSE GONE AGAIN? THAT WAS FUCKING POINTLESS! AAAAARRRRGGGGHHHH!
Why. The. Fuck. Did. You. Do. That!?
The episode was fucking perfect until then.
All of it. It was fucking amazing. AND THEN YOU SCREWED IT UP BY MAKING EVERYONE LEAVE!
Sorry, I'm just really pissed off.


----------



## Zeph

Wow.

Today's episode was... awesome to say the least.

So Caan wasn't as evil as we all thought...


----------



## Murkrow

Wow.



Spoiler



Did that still count as one of his regenerations?

In the last episode Dalek Caan (how do you spell it?) called the Doctor the 'threefold man' which I now understand to be The Doctor, other Doctor and Donna.

I think they need to keep a companion for more than one series, I know Rose lasted longer than that, but that doesn't count because she was with more than one of the Doctors.


Hahahaha German Daleks.

EDIT: I agree with Ice the Frosty Cat that Rose didn't have to go back. What _was_ the point? Why couldn't she stay in her original universe?

Also the cybermen are back at Christmas, yay!


----------



## goldenquagsire

Oh. My. God.

Okay, I won't argue whether it was a *great* episode (though I think it was bloody awesome anyway), but you HAVE to concede that it was one of the BIGGEST ESPLODEY YAY EVER.

Words cannot describe the awesome.

...

i am so hyper now.

In other matters, when I saw the trailer for the Christmas episode with the metallic clunking and the Victorian people, part of me thought they were going to do a War of the Worlds/Doctor Who crossover (which is awesome and needs to be done anyway).

And finally, German Daleks. *German. Feckin'. Daleks.* _EXTERMINIEREN_.


----------



## Ruby

I'm sorry to be dour but that finale was disappointing.


----------



## Zeph

What German Daleks? I didn't hear them...


----------



## goldenquagsire

@Ruby: Well, I suppose it was a bit rushed towards the end. Nothing will ever cap the first season's finale, imo. :P

@Castform: When Martha teleports to the castle, the Daleks that go past speak in (admittedly, rather fake) German.

I feel so smug that I understood the entire conversation between Martha and the German lady. :3


----------



## CNiall

When Martha teleported to Germany using Project Indigo, the Daleks were speaking in German; watch that bit on Iplayer (since you are in Britain).

(too late)


----------



## Murkrow

I see goldenquagrie has a changed user title.


----------



## goldenquagsire

Also, is it just me or is the Oster-Haagen Key the dumbest idea ever? "A DEVICE THAT MAKES ALL OUR NUKES GO BOOM AT THE SAME TIME, KILLING US ALL". Admittedly, it was a handy bargaining tool against the Daleks, at least until they zapped Martha to their ship. :3

@Murkrow: Heh, you noticed. :D


----------



## Jolty

*GERMAN DALEKS*

BEST
THING
EVER


----------



## Lorem Ipsum

Exterminieren is the best line of Doctor Who ever.

Oster-Haagen was a bit deus ex machina, but the second Doctor thing was even more so. I was expecting somebody to die as well, but that could be to come, as nobody really dies in that episode except for the disintegrated humans.


----------



## Zeph

Actually, Donna's part-Time Lord version of herself dies.


----------



## goldenquagsire

Anyone remember the first season? They said Rose would die, and she went to parallel Earth instead. In Doctor Who, "death" means "alive somewhere else". :D

Incidentally, what happened to Rose's dad? Did he get killed off in a previous episode and I forgot about it, or did he just not appear in these two episodes? He was really cool.

Edit: @Castform: She doesn't. She just gets her memory erased. She's still part Doctor, just that she'll die if she remembers.


----------



## Kinova

@goldenquagsire: Nope, Rose's dad didn't die, he was living with them at the end of the second series; I guess he must've been working at control or something throughout. He hadn't died though, Jackie mentioned having to call him all the way from Norway at the end. :3 P.S. You couldn't explain what Martha and the German woman were saying, could you? I was completely lost.

Anyway.

:D



Spoiler



That was _amazing_. I don't appear to be able to specify all the awesomeness of it, because I still seem to be at the incomprehensible babbling stage. So I dunno, that was great. I loved the bit where the whole lot of them were around the console together. And the bit where the Doctor was sounding (bizarrely) like Donna, and then vice-versa. Oh, and when Mickey and Jackie appear to blast the Daleks attacking Sarah Jane. In fact, it was all good - except for Donna not remembering. She's gone back to thinking she's worthless. :'(

Ehe, I knew there were going to be Cybermen at christmas - they were filming near here :D


----------



## goldenquagsire

I can't remember exactly what they said, but it was basically "I'm from UNIT" "Oh, I see; you should go away."

The rest was English, 'cept for the last line, which was "Go to hell, Martha Jones". :3


----------



## Kinova

goldenquagsire said:


> "Oh, I see; you should go away."
> "Go to hell, Martha Jones".


Ah. That's friendly. o.o Thanks, though.

I guess she kind of did go to hell, considering where she got teleported to.


----------



## Zeph

Kinova - Really? Did you see them?


----------



## Kinova

@Castform: Unfortunately I didn't get to. :( But a few months ago they were filming in a churchyard (the one in the trailer, yes) not far from here, and of course loads of people were mobbing around the place and staring. My aunt happened to be passing and called me up saying "HAY GUESS WHAT?" xD They only had Cybermen there at the time, though, not any cast.

Oh yeah, I just remembered two things that made me laugh quite a bit:
Someone I forget: So there's... three Doctors?
Jack: You have no idea what's going on in my mind. (Or something like that xD)

And afterwards where Jack was hugging Sarah Jane and Donna sort of whirled her way into Sarah Jane's spot. Hehe.


----------



## Frosty~

The thing I hate about this episode the most is Rose.
Quite simply, the entire series was building up to her return. There was one episode focused on her and then...nothing. In The Stolen Earth and Journey's end, all she really accomplished was getting the Doctor shot by a Dalek. She did NOTHING else and then she gets taken out of the series again. That's what annoys me. Screw you Russel, Screw you.


----------



## Minish

Awesome. Just awesome.
Can't describe it. :D Also EXTERMINIEREN was awesome beyond awesome.
And the whole episode was just awesome and made me cry. ;_;

NOO DONNA. NOO ROSE. GAH I felt so sorry for the Doctor once everyone had gone, and when he was walking away from Rose for the last time. D:


----------



## Timmy

T'was brillaint and I'm pretty happy about how it turned out :D


----------



## Murkrow

The ending was kinda weak, though



Spoiler: Doctor Who maybe?!?!



What was the point of bringing Rose back in the first place?
And it didn't explain why all of the signs in 'turn left' changed to Bad Wolf.


----------



## Lupine Volt

I think it was just to give the writers some closer, and to sate the needs of needy fan girls. 

But why did they have to get rid of Donna? Why? She was better than Rose, Martha, and Astrid all rolled together. Granted, Astrid was a bimbo, but...Still!

I'm not bashing Martha or Rose. I loved both of them, but Donna was so much more...energetic, without her pining after the Doctor. A best friend...and now she goes back to thinking she has no potential, and no motivation...


----------



## goldenquagsire

Donna was an interesting departure from the norm; though she showed affection for the Doctor, she wasn't anywhere near as ZOMG LUV U as the previous two. However, she was a little over-the-top sometimes (Catherine Tate's previous roles subconsciously creeping in?), and really, I prefer Martha. Still, her grandpa was quite a fun minor character, and the fact that he played more of a role than her mother was also a nice quirk.

Overall, the forth series was mixed. We had quite a few absolutely duff episodes, and a slightly disappointing season finale; we also had a couple of magnificent gems (Midnight, Silence in the Library). The fifth series looks to be promising - we still have Tenant as the Doctor, and now Moffat is taking over as lead writer. I can't wait. :3


----------



## opaltiger

> The fifth series looks to be promising - we still have Tenant as the Doctor


We do? I thought he only said he's consider it if asked.


----------



## Minish

I'm sure if they weren't considering bringing Tennant back as the Doctor, they would have killed him or something so he could regenerate. It would be more convenient, anyway.

Just thinking about the Donna thing makes me sad... I think the ending was very powerful, but are you talking about the _very_ end or just the... stuff that happens at the end? D:


----------



## goldenquagsire

> We do? I thought he only said he's consider it if asked.


Well, assuming that he doesn't regenerate in the Christmas episode...


----------



## opaltiger

Um, we still have the four (or however many) specials that will air through 2009.


----------



## Capitain Jay

And the fact that he's signed on until 2010.


----------



## opaltiger

wiki said:
			
		

> Tennant, who has played the main character of the show for the past three seasons, stated on The Andrew Marr Show in June 2008 that he hasn't yet been asked to reprise the role for the fifth series, but he will consider it if asked.[14] However, in an article in The Guardian published in July 2008, Russell T Davies said Tennant has already made his decision and the BBC know what it is.


----------

